# How much rain is to much?



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

How much rain in the forcast is too much for you to feel comfortable spreading granular fertalizer? I had planned on spreading some potash & DAP this weekend on my pasture, but now I see Isaac may dump up to 4" on us. It's a sandy knob with very little soil moisture, but if it pours I.m sure some will sheet off. Should i hold off or take a chance?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't know about there, but here, I'd hold off. I personally think most of it would wash thru or run off.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too....wait, 3-4 will float it and runoff. Happened to me once, went straight to my pond, the good thing was my pond looked Springfed for a couple o weeks, then all hell broke loose, sun hit the bottom and I ain't got the weeds under control yet, it been 3 years.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah thats pretty much what I was thinking also. They are still revising the predicted rainfall totals though and it lookes like they lowered our a little, 2-3" predicted now. The local weather though only shows a 30% chance of scatted showers this weekend.....I wish I could be a weatherman and get paid just to guess and makestuff up.....I will wait until Friday and see how much it changes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fowllife said:


> I wish I could be a weatherman and get paid just to guess and makestuff up.....I will wait until Friday and see how much it changes.


Just run for Congress and then you won't have to go to meteoroligical school....then you can get paid to "make-up" stuff.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol. Just get into politics...better pay, and you don't have to compete with Cantore !


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well shoulda took my own advice, spread n today at 12, at 1 we got 1 inch....another inch at 4, and yet another since that time and it's still raining, wonder if that pond clears up?


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Vol said:


> Just run for Congress and then you won't have to go to meteoroligical school....then you can get paid to "make-up" stuff.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well I was going to say that I would rather shovel s**t all day then be in politics, but they are basically the same thing.....my manure pile smells better then DC though


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Well shoulda took my own advice, spread n today at 12, at 1 we got 1 inch....another inch at 4, and yet another since that time and it's still raining, wonder if that pond clears up?


Sorry about your luck. Everything in farming is a gamble, you win some and you lose some. I think I may roll the dice and take my chances this weekend. It looks like they revised the forcast again and Isaac may break up before it gets here.


----------

